# Kindle Library for more than one device.



## clint501 (Sep 11, 2011)

I understand that I can have up to 6 "devices" on one Kindle account. If I get 2 Kindles, one for my wife and me, both on the same account, will the books we put in the "library" show up on both Kindles or do they have to downloaded on the the individual Kindle. We like to read some of the same books but we don't necessarily want all the books on both Kindles.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

First - you can have more than 6 devices on one account, we have 4 users and 16 devices on my account (which is a teensy bit horrifying ), but most books can only be on 6 devices simultaneously.  The limit is set by the publishers - 6 is the default limit, publishers can choose to change that default number.

As far as having more than one Kindle on a account, whoever is on that account has access to all the books that have been purchased for that account.  But for those books to be on any given device(s) on the account, the user of each device has to choose to download any book from the "Archives" to that particular device.  So while they'll be visible on each device in the Archives, they won't actually be on the device unless a user sends the book from Archives to the device itself.  And the books in Archives aren't listed on the Kindle until you click on Archives, at which point they'll all be visible and you can choose to download them to your device.   Viewing Archives will only show those books that aren't already on your device.


----------



## clint501 (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks - that helps. I also can put them into "collections" from what the manual states.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

clint501 said:


> Thanks - that helps. I also can put them into "collections" from what the manual states.


Yes, and your wife could have her own collections as well.


----------

